# Lazy horse - won't canter on lunge line or saddle



## Pearsj (Feb 17, 2015)

I have had my horse about eight months now - my first horse. First few months I didn't get to ride much due to cold weather and rain. I spent a lot of time working with him on the ground and in the saddle to get him back in shape. I had one bad experience where he bucked me off when I was cantering him in one direction. He had done fine in the other direction. We discovered the next day that my back girth strap had ripped through to the next hole so we aren't sure if that may have spooked him. 

I am back on him and lunge him for about 10 minutes before I ride him, but I can't get him into a canter. I just end up chasing him around the round pen. How can I get him to canter whether on the line or free in the round pen?  I haven't tried to in the saddle yet because I am too nervous until I can get him to do it on the line. 

Help?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, First & foremost, rule out/treat pain. Cantering on a circle, can be quite hard on a horse, especially saddled. Any pressure points from an ill fitting saddle is emphasised at a canter too. So he may have some minor issue, saddle fit or otherwise, and it's bothering him too much at a canter. I'd be doing very little cantering on a lunge/roundpen. Just enough to establish it, training-wise.

Re behaviourwise, I see a lot of people who try to lunge & get the horse trotting, ask for more, but they threaten the horse without following through. Kind of like telling a kid 'If you don't do that, I'll... I'll... I'll... oh go on then'. I'd make sure the horse understands upward transitions from halt to walk & walk/trot first, that he responds softly & reliably, then, if you're using pressure/release, you need to make sure that when you ask for upward transition from a trot, use enough pressure(lunge whip, whatever), to motivate the horse to break into a canter. Otherwise you're just nagging & teaching the horse to ignore you. And remember to quit that pressure the instant you get what you ask for - accept whatever you get & don't push for more until you're getting the behaviour reliably in the first place.

Oh & the hind cinch, by all means, get the horse used to things dangling & flapping around, but also ensure there's a strap connecting girths to keep the rear one forward, and do it up firmly, it shouldn't be loose.


----------



## Pearsj (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. I have decided I need a professional to help tune him up. . I tried to make him canter just a few steps in the round pen - not on the lunge line and he kind of turned and charged at me a little. I was scared and put him up since I was alone. I am not giving up, but just decided I don't know enough to do this by myself.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Pearsj said:


> Thank you for the reply. I have decided I need a professional to help tune him up. . I tried to make him canter just a few steps in the round pen - not on the lunge line and he kind of turned and charged at me a little. I was scared and put him up since I was alone. I am not giving up, but just decided I don't know enough to do this by myself.


Great decision, getting some help is no shame, in fact it is often the best thing for horse and rider. Hope that you find the right trainer who can work first with your horse then both of you to help you become a partnership


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, good for you making the decision that is best for both you and him. I always sort of cringe when I see someone with a horse that has them a little intimidated but they are adamant about not finding a trainer. As a trainer, I used to see sooo many horses that had potential ruined because someone thought they new more than they actually did and ended up making issues worse or not even noticing them until they were way out of hand.

I'm sure with a trainer you and your boy will be back on the right track in no time.


----------

